# Gnat shooting



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Got this in an email, looks like fun.
http://smallestminority.blogspot.com/2012/02/this-might-make-me-want-to-try.html


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks to be a blast!


----------

